# drug lord thanks american lawmakers



## viper (Dec 20, 2009)

Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman Loera reported head of the Sinaloa cartel in Mexico, ranked 701st on Forbes' yearly report of the wealthiest men alive, and worth an estimated $1 billion, today officially thanked United States politicians for making sure that drugs remain illegal. 
According to one of his closest confidants, he said, "I couldn't have gotten so stinking rich without George Bush, George Bush Jr., Ronald Reagan, even El Presidente Obama, none of them have the cajones to stand up to all the big money that wants to keep this stuff illegal. From the bottom of my heart, I want to say, Gracias amigos, I owe my whole empire to you."
According to sources in the Mexican government, President Calderon is begging American officials to, in the words of reggae great Peter Tosh, legalize it. "Oh yeah," said an official close to the Mexican president, "Felipe is going crazy. He's screaming at everybody who comes in, 'Why don't they make this sh*t legal already! You're killing me here!' Look, everyone knows, when you have Prohibition, you create gangsters. And the more you prohibit, the more gangsters you make. El Chapo is hero now to all those slumdogs who want to be millionaires. Kids in the street, when they play games, they all want to be El Chapo, the baddest man in the whole damn town."


Meanwhile, many speculate that rich and prominent Mexican families are in cahoots with American businessmen in the alcohol industry, wealthy industrialists who launder the unprecedented profits from the drug business with their legitimate enterprises, and lawmakers who get gigantic kickbacks and payoffs to make sure that these drugs remain illegal, so they can remain rich, fat and happy. According to sources on both sides of the border, tens of millions of dollars in payoffs and kickbacks are stashed in Swiss banks every year, blood money from the brutal business made possible by a corrupt system supported by laws that don't, and have never, worked.
Rather than putting El Chapo and his kind out of business by modernizing outdated laws and in the process making billions of dollars from taxing drugs (as is done with cigarettes and alcohol), United States government has spent hundreds and hundreds of millions of dollars chasing its tail, and offered a $5 million reward for the capture of El Chapo. Many have said that the offer is unofficially: Dead or Alive.
Meanwhile, as an epidemic of murderous violence rages on the Mexican-US border, and the American government wastes boatloads of badly needed money on the illegal drug business which results from the Prohibition laws, El Chapo is laughing all the way to the bank. "Whoever came up with this whole War on Drugs," one of his lieutenants reports he said, "I would like to kiss him on the lips and shake his hand and buy him dinner with caviar and champagne. The War on Drugs is the greatest thing that ever happened to me, and the day they decide to end that war, will be a sad one for me and all of my closest friends. And if you don't believe me, ask those guys whose heads showed up in the ice chests."


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

You can't just post made up tripe in the news section, quote your source.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for the info viper...Tater man...dang you bring things down.


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

Bring things down or don't allow people to mislead others?

I don't accept things at face value and I suggest everyone does the same.  Question everything, question me, question what other people tell you.  The marijuana culture is all about casting off lies, lies about pot, its effects, lies about its medical benefits etc.  So why should we tolerate misinformation inside our own ranks?

Perhaps instead of seeing my post as trying to bring you "down" why not look at it as a demand for proof?  Nothing wrong with posting your opinion, but there is something wrong with posting an opinion and trying to pass it as fact.

Not one point of the above story rings true to me, I can't see those words comming from a legitamite journalist but hey believe whatever you wish, I prefer to see the world without a wool cap over my eyes.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

ok tater here is the polite way...


hey viper thanks for the info do you happen to have the source? 

see?


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

mexican conspiracy theory, i love it!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 20, 2009)

This is a cocaine trafficking kingpin. What's that gota do with ganja? 

Quote your source.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

I've read this in many different places on the web. Here's one source, where I originally read it:

hxxp://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-henry-sterry/mexican-drug-lord-officia_b_179596.html


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 20, 2009)

sure is.... thanks MM.


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

Everything I can find on this piece links back to that same blog and while he is a professional writer the article itself lacks a lot of validity.  I can't cross refrence the site anywhere.  Every other site took its original info from his blog.  A blog hardly qualifies as a reliable source of information.  I'm not saying that this never happened just that this telling of it should be treated suspect at best.


----------



## viper (Dec 20, 2009)

no sir, first you said i cant post made up tripe , now you change your story to as being treated suspect at best ? a simple quote your source would have sufficed 

By David Henry Sterry, The Huffington Post - Friday, April 3 2009


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

Its not a published article, its a blog entry, there's a difference.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't shoot the messenger comes to mind. I also think that a story this strong should have a source linked. We are all friends here remember. 2 dog got it right.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Tater, Blogs are taking over the world. Look at all the newspapers and magazines that are now folding, yet the blogosphere gets stronger every year. The blog I quoted is Huffington post, considered VERY reputable and quoted by our president, whom you may like or dislike, but it does indicate that powerful people do consider the validity of that particular media blog. 

In addition, The HuffingtonPost.com was named among the 25 Best Blogs of 2009 by Time Magazine, and it won the 2006 and 2007 Webby Awards for Best Politics Blog. Huffington Post contributor Bennet Kelley was awarded the Los Angeles Press Club's 2007 Southern California Journalism Award for Online Commentary for political commentary published on the site.
The Huffington Post is ranked the most powerful blog in the world by The Observer. Huffpo's co-founder,  Arianna Huffington was named as number 12 in Forbes' first ever list of the Most Influential Women In Media in 2009. She has also moved up to number 42 in the Guardian's Top 100 in Media List.

I'd say that pretty much qualifies it as a source of reputable, quality information. You may well disagree, and that's fine. We can disagree and still be nice about it. May there always be chocolate and vanilla and a million other flavors!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 20, 2009)

bleh....blogs are crap.....i should go write a blog right now about how they are gonna legalize it here in tn.....get it ? my ex is a "blogger" and she writes crap that is totally false all the time...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 20, 2009)

i am to the point of only believing what i see and only when i'm not stoned...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Puff, yes, many blogs are total crap. ANyone can make up a blog. But there are some very big and respected blogs out there like HP, which have over 20 million readers. And if you'll look at Huffpo, you'll see it's not a regular blog like a blog you could make or I could make or your hated Ex could make. Huffpo has a large paid staff, and they handle all types of media. They have articles, not just blog entries. This is the future of publishing!  I'm not talking about some person's private blog, or a blog with few readers. But the major blogs now are taking over the media market. Newspapers and magazines are dying quick.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 20, 2009)

i am familiar with huffpo...i'm a drudge guy and i still don't believe everything i read there.....regardless of who "wrote" it...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 20, 2009)

my ex is far from hated...she's just niave and easily swayed by popular opinion....global warming was gonna kill the planet in the 70's but i guess it changed it's mind..remember ???


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2009)

Even if it aint true,,you can bet yur ***,,that he, {"El Chapo"}  really is,from the bottom of his heart,,, thanking them!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Even if it aint true,,you can bet yur ***,,that he, {"El Chapo"}  really is,from the bottom of his heart,,, thanking them!!!


:goodposting::yeahthat:


----------



## Tater (Dec 21, 2009)

Mojavmama: nice posting I didn't know all that, but I'm with puff i still have a hard time believing it.  I mean if it did happen why did no other news source pick it up, or maybe I just didn't search hard enough.  Thanks for the eye opener though.

Weedhopper: you know it lol

Puff: I believe about half as much as that hahaah


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 21, 2009)

i know its true, i saw it on my local news, and read about it in my local news paper. but i live very close to the border. i have known many of them Sinaloa nut jobs. and they sell way more than cocaine. they traffic in meth and weed big time, all so guns. they are bad news for sure. and i am ageist cocaine and meth being legal so just making pot legal is not going' to solve the problem. how do we solve the problem. *edit* down there are crazy. just the other day, 2 heads of cops where left in the sinaloa town plaza. these are the kind of people we are talking about. they are nuts. i use to love going to Mexico on the weekends. as a teen going to party, hell yeah Thursday and Saturday night 9 dollar drink and drown, at hurricane ally, or tequila derby right off the "bridge of the Americas"   in down town Juarez Mexico was great, yeah its mexico 18 and over can drink but they dident ID we would go down there when we where 15 years old, great times. but now, as a grown as man, i am scared *edit* to go down to Juarez any more. For get that 3000 this year a lone killed on the streets of Juarez. I know one of them, a girl, a sister of a guy i go to college with. I know people that have worked for me that have family and visit down there, and they tell me story's of body's lining in the streets. cars shot up with body's in them. its real down there. Its a Drug War, and its only going to get worse. It's real crazy, and its starting to spill over to the US, they are kidnapping US citizens, that's no joke


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2009)

its the mexico police im scared of not the people


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, last time I went over the bridge I came home three hrs later. There's a creepy vibe and it doesn't get better till you're a good 200 miles north. I worked with a girl married to a man from a remote village so they had to drive in. She would start hitting garage sales around Sept. stocking up on "bribes". Everytime they got pulled over the police expected some sort of gift to let them go through.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> i know its true, i saw it on my local news, and read about it in my local news paper. but i live very close to the border. i have known many of them Sinaloa nut jobs. and they sell way more than cocaine. they traffic in meth and weed big time, all so guns. they are bad news for sure. and i am ageist cocaine and meth being legal so just making pot legal is not going' to solve the problem. how do we solve the problem. hell i don't know them fuckers down there are crazy. just the other day, 2 heads of cops where left in the sinaloa town plaza. these are the kind of people we are talking about. they are nuts. i use to love going to Mexico on the weekends. as a teen going to party, hell yeah Thursday and Saturday night 9 dollar drink and drown, at hurricane ally, or tequila derby right off the "bridge of the Americas" in down town Juarez Mexico was great, yeah its mexico 18 and over can drink but they dident ID we would go down there when we where 15 years old, great times. but now, as a grown as man, i am scared shitless to go down to Juarez any more. For get that 3000 this year a lone killed on the streets of Juarez. I know one of them, a girl, a sister of a guy i go to college with. I know people that have worked for me that have family and visit down there, and they tell me story's of body's lining in the streets. cars shot up with body's in them. its real down there. Its a Drug War, and its only going to get worse. It's real crazy, and its starting to spill over to the US, they are kidnapping US citizens, that's no joke


you take care of people like that with people like me...that would be an awesome job.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I'm sure re-thinking my opinion that last season's "Weeds" was a bit over -the-top with all the Mexican Drug Lord stuff! Guess it wasn't so over-the-top after all. Do I live a sheltered life or what? 

Puff, ROFL, your Drudge comment got me thinking about strange pairings. Like James Carville and Mary Matalin. I mean, how do such strong and opinionated political activists and polar opposites manage to find such happiness as a couple? 

Human nature is endlessly fascinating.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 21, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> you take care of people like that with people like me...that would be an awesome job.



If u think u can take on 3 cartels in a middle of a turf war, the mexican police fores (the few good and many many bad) and oh yeah not for get the 150k+ Mexican military personal. Its a Mess over there, and its not confined to the borders any more. I ant trying to make you seem week but yeah, its really really bad. Its all over Mexico now, cartels are waring with the government in the southern part of the country. in the north near the borders the government has no power, and is just trying to stop the turf war that's going on with these big cartels that control 85% of all cocaine that comes in the USA, and 75% of all pot that comes into the USA. Its a bad deal. i am just telling u the facts. a lot of this is not in the news. but i know what gos on down there. I lived the live a wile when i was young and dumb. but that's the past i got away from that kind of stuff. them people i use to deal with are not people you wanted to play with. So like i said, i really have no idea what could be done there.


----------



## Hick (Dec 21, 2009)

> So like i said, i really have no idea what could be done there.


I'll give you  good start.. Drop two semi-trailers . One loaded to the tailgate with meth' 'n coke, the other with machine guns and ammunitions. In two weeks, go push the bodies up in a pile 'n burn 'em. 
It's a "start"...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

hmm I love mexico and feel very safe there so far...however I drink drink or do drugs there, I dont drive there, I usually walk where I need to go staying with a group at all times..I dont come across as wealthy..people will kidnap you if they think they can get a ransom..I do NOT wear my real jewelry in mexico...I walk around with a bandana on my head, flip flops on my feet and a swinsuit on my back...good times.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2009)

i feel our government should mind there own and worry about out own problems even if they were to do something someone else is just going to move in and make all the money


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 22, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> If u think u can take on 3 cartels in a middle of a turf war, the mexican police fores (the few good and many many bad) and oh yeah not for get the 150k+ Mexican military personal. Its a Mess over there, and its not confined to the borders any more. I ant trying to make you seem week but yeah, its really really bad. Its all over Mexico now, cartels are waring with the government in the southern part of the country. in the north near the borders the government has no power, and is just trying to stop the turf war that's going on with these big cartels that control 85% of all cocaine that comes in the USA, and 75% of all pot that comes into the USA. Its a bad deal. i am just telling u the facts. a lot of this is not in the news. but i know what gos on down there. I lived the live a wile when i was young and dumb. but that's the past i got away from that kind of stuff. them people i use to deal with are not people you wanted to play with. So like i said, i really have no idea what could be done there.


give my buddy and i each an M1-A2 tank and lots o' ammo and a cell phone to call you when it's done.....i dislike badguys more than i dislike violence...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 22, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> If u think u can take on 3 cartels in a middle of a turf war, the mexican police fores (the few good and many many bad) and oh yeah not for get the 150k+ Mexican military personal. Its a Mess over there, and its not confined to the borders any more. I ant trying to make you seem week but yeah, its really really bad. Its all over Mexico now, cartels are waring with the government in the southern part of the country. in the north near the borders the government has no power, and is just trying to stop the turf war that's going on with these big cartels that control 85% of all cocaine that comes in the USA, and 75% of all pot that comes into the USA. Its a bad deal. i am just telling u the facts. a lot of this is not in the news. but i know what gos on down there. I lived the live a wile when i was young and dumb. but that's the past i got away from that kind of stuff. them people i use to deal with are not people you wanted to play with. So like i said, i really have no idea what could be done there.


thats why i said "people like me"...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure re-thinking my opinion that last season's "Weeds" was a bit over -the-top with all the Mexican Drug Lord stuff! Guess it wasn't so over-the-top after all. Do I live a sheltered life or what?
> 
> Puff, ROFL, your Drudge comment got me thinking about strange pairings. Like James Carville and Mary Matalin. I mean, how do such strong and opinionated political activists and polar opposites manage to find such happiness as a couple?
> 
> Human nature is endlessly fascinating.


because their political feelings really have no place in human nature....most people try to do right but we still have those that are passionate about their "home team"...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 22, 2009)

puffy what up dude been playing a little too much call of duty ? 
hickler where you at buddy havent seen you in a while really should delete this thread it dont belong in a mj forum


----------

